
Minimum Viable Product Detailed Case Study - _pius
http://groups.google.com/group/lean-startup-circle/browse_thread/thread/90c344816e4f1cd6
======
bjelkeman-again
You have to login to Google to read this.

Summary: (anon post) Use of "customer development process". We made people
think we had a product in development, based on some photoshop screenshots. We
changed the "product" based on what we found when were were talking to them.
We iterated. We made people sign agreements to try the product. Our product is
ugly and has few features.

~~~
gojomo
_You have to login to Google to read this._

Sort of.

Oddly enough, if you are _not logged into Google at all_ , you can view Google
Groups public content without hitting a login prompt. But if you are logged in
to Google in another way -- perhaps in a stale way -- attempting to view
public Groups content often triggers a login page, and there's no option to
skip it. (Only by completely logging out elsewhere is the path cleared for
non-logged-in access.)

A lesson that even at Google, single-sign-on is wonky.

------
erikb
Is it a great find? In many cases you can't really believe what you find on
the cover of a world known news paper, written by an author every body can
connect to a face. That's why you have to add other sources in science papers
and serious journalism, too. And here we have a description of something
without even having an author. What can you really learn from this mail?

~~~
plinkplonk
"What can you really learn from this mail?"

It makes (some) people feel good by "validating" closely held beliefs ;-)

Seriously though, you are right. There is no specific data of any kind on the
application/company/customers etc. Without data, this is hardly a "case
study". (The Bingo Card Creator addition of MixPanel -
[http://www.bingocardcreator.com/articles/tracking-with-
mixpa...](http://www.bingocardcreator.com/articles/tracking-with-mixpanel.htm)
\- is a much better "case study" of a subset of the "Customer Discovery" Idea
, especially if there is a follow up).

Comparitively, the referenced post in the google group is very lightweight,
with no concrete insights or data.

You'll see many such "experiences" in lists devoted to specific methodologies
(agile/lean/scrum etc) Sounds like a "testimonial" invented by a marketing
person (not saying this isn't true, just that there is no data and the post is
very content lite, and so practically valueless)

------
terpua
This is a great find. Thanks for posting.

